# WVA Gobbler



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Got one on public land in WVA this morning. This guy REALLY took his time coming in. Lots of birds gobbling in the area.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice brush. Congratulations on your public bird.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good job! Nice looking bird!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

TMK said:


> Got one on public land in WVA this morning. This guy REALLY took his time coming in. Lots of birds gobbling in the area.
> View attachment 302665


WHY did YOU have TO SAY"lot's of birds gobbling"?!!?? Your killing me!!! LOL LOL LOL
GREAT TOM!!


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

bobk said:


> Nice brush. Congratulations on your public bird.


Thanks Bob K. That's a nicesweet SBE Turkey gun you


joekacz said:


> WHY did YOU have TO SAY"lot's of birds gobbling"?!!?? Your killing me!!! LOL LOL LOL
> GREAT TOM!!


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

The birds were seriously henned up late last week. Things really broke loose mid morning Monday. Just fortunate to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Tagged out in WVA this morning. Decided to head south to see if the birds were more cooperative. Ended up being the right move.
While heading up the hill before daylight, the hill top had more birds gobbling than I could count. Decided to hang back and wait for the birds to fly down before moving up. While waiting, a bird let loose about 50yds ahead. Got setup, put in a call and made a few clucks and purrs after he flew down. Few minutes later he stepped out the brush fanned out and then gave me clear shot. Ended up being a Jake but this Saturday is the end of the spring season in WVA.


----------

